# Slingshot Of The Month - Sept 2012 - Nominations



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of The Month - Sept 2012 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with The year, Month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I would like to nominate Danny0663 and his Dedicated Tube Shooter - Aluminium and Paper Scales, posted on the 29th of August.

LINK


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I would like to nominate lbspd for his Poison Ivy shooter: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18152-green/#entry214543


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I would like to nominate PawPawSailors
"SWPFS- Model D"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18237-red-oak-sweet-midget-pfshooter-model-d/


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

This month i would like to nominate Nathan from flippinout slingshots for his master-piece that is " The Mammoth "
the original post can be found here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18020-the-mammoth/page__hl__mammoth


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I can't seem to get a photo to post, but I would like to nom. akm's yew from this post http://slingshotforu...myself-though/


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I would like to nominate Bob Fionda's "Yume" for SOM

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/689-yume/


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I nominate quarterinmynose's "pa-ting" !
Date: 22 Aug
Link: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17978-pa-ting-bubing-a/


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

I want to nominate Setarip's Black Palm And Eastern Red Cedar Pocket Shooter because even though it's made of wood it is not brown:


----------

